
USC Suspends Comm. Professor for Describing an Offensive Sounding Chinese Word - ColanR
https://reason.com/2020/09/03/usc-greg-patton-chinese-word-offended-students/
======
bokchoi
Russell Peters did it first:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrsWp07BwVk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrsWp07BwVk)

------
ColanR
Credit to danvayn for finding. Noticed that they messed up the link so I'm
resubmitting.

